# Last Cast



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

We fished on Mikes mako on Tuesday as Hall Pass was getting some work done. We were greated by 15 mph winds out of the south in early morning. Luckly that laid down to about 10 mph and we worked our way out to the edge. Things looked good with a baitwell full and the edge to ourselves. We didn't loose any expensive gear overboard or break any rods, but did manage to bend a lot of rods. We found plenty of jacks up to about 35 lbs. The big redsnapper found a few baits and caught a few of those mongo mingos and scamp. We found one nice grouper on the way in that was just sucking on a bait on the bottom sitting in the rod holder. We did not know he was even on until we started to pull anchor up and leave. We were drifting a live bait on the flatline at our last stop and I realized this was Mike's last cast living in Pensacola. Good luck Mike to you and your family in Reno.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

mike keep in touch damn i miss that boat


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks again guys, and thanks to everybody who I've met up with on the forum. I've learned a lot from you guys. I will miss the area a lot, and I'll definitely still continue to check the reports (and be very jealous).


I'll be sure to keep in touch and hopefully make a couple trips back to get my salt water therapy in.


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

looked like a good departing trip.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Where ya heading?


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm heading to Fallon, NV


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Ouch.... have one better for you... Lemoore...


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

DOUBLE ouch...I've been to Fallon to drag some F-18's to someplace...I can't remember where....My cousin was a Hornet driver and he was at Lemoore...GARDEN spot...I was at the old Castle AFB at the same time...lots and lots of....well...NOTHING!!! But the coast is only an hour away...so at least Seeryfly...you have that going for ya...Fallon...LOTS of beach...no ocean...


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

What kinda jigs were you using for the ajs if you dont mind


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report guys. WTG


----------

